# Fitting Cruise Control



## burtdick (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it possible to fit cruise control to the TT (225) coupe, if it was not fitted at the factory. The reason I ask was that on my old astra (which had it) other people just needed to purchase a lead and the correct indicator stalk and then it would work as all the wiring was within the loom already.

Just wondered whether this is the caes with the TT? :?:

Thanks


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, it is possible to retro fit. You need a replacement audi indicator stalk, some wiring and a setting change in vag-com. Good mod to do. I think the average price all in is arround £100. Loads have had it done on here - a few have done it themselves.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think it's one of the easier mods to do; I believe that you have to mess around with soldering additional wires into the ECU connector.

I had mine fitted at Awesome in Manchester for only £115, which isn't much more than what I could have got the parts for.

Here's a link to their eBay advert. It's gone up by a fiver but well worth £120 in my opinion.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cruise-Control-VW ... _906wt_905


----------



## burtdick (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there a "How to" or anything which anybody has done which includes all the part no.s etc. If so could somebody please post a link. Thanks


----------



## burtdick (Apr 24, 2011)

peter-ss said:


> I don't think it's one of the easier mods to do; I believe that you have to mess around with soldering additional wires into the ECU connector.
> 
> I had mine fitted at Awesome in Manchester for only £115, which isn't much more than what I could have got the parts for.
> 
> ...


When you activate your cruise control, do you get an idication or something on the dash to warn you its on. How does it work is what im after in a sense, because on my astra i had 3 buttons. 1 to activate and then increase speed if you held it. the other to decrease speed and the third to turn it off. if you touched any of the pedals it would disengage.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I personally prefer the system on the Mk1 rather than that on the Mk2; The Mk2 has an additional stalk but the Mk1 has the controls on the existing indicator stalk.

As I remember it there's a sliding switch to turn the cruise control on or off, which also cancels the cruise if you gently push it towards off. On the end of the stalk there are two buttons to set and resume your speed and also to increase and decrease speed.

On the Mk1 there are no indications as all that tell you that the cruise is on, but it does cancel as soon as you tough the brake or clutch pedal. On the Mk2 there's a green light on the dash and the speed setting is shown on the DIS (Driver Information System).


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I got one of the Ebay kits last year and once I saw the fitting instructions went to get it fitted by Morgan of Vagcheck. Its not an easy mod a lot of trim has to come off to do and you are going to have to make some changes to the wiring. 
I think it worked out arond £145 all in for the kit & fitting but it was pre 20% vat.

Well worth having though.

Kevin


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I paid (along with many others) £117 at Awesome last year. For all the hassle etc then its worth having it fitted for you IMO. There is no indication (on the dash) you are in cruise control when its switched on not that you really need it however.


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

mind you if you wanted a tell-tale that the CC was on surely a small led could be fitted to the dash just infront of the pod?


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you not get the green light on the dash like on this photo of a Mk4 Golf?










I have that on my Golf when the Cruise Control is on. I think i'm going to get it retrofitted to my TT too as I think the system works really well and I miss not having it at times.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Not on the Mk1.


----------



## rory21388 (May 11, 2011)

Did you guys find that cruise control helped at all with fuel consumption? I'm thinking about getting it fitted. Mainly cause if im driving sensibly it would be so much easier to not have to press the pedal as lightly as I have to and I figured if I set it to 65mph on cruise it might be quite good on fuel?

I mainly manage 33mpg. Thats a combination of very carful driving and some more "immature moments" which usually occur when I see a smug pockmarked 17 year old in a corsa or civic.

Does anyone have any opinions on it? Would they recommend it?


----------



## kazual (Mar 8, 2011)

im thinking of getting this done soon as iv started to do a lote more motorway miles. closes places are wak or tt shop does any one know how much they charge all in? e.g parts and fitting?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I fitted my own, and also did one for another forum member, I bought the ebay kit from......................(has a senior moment) some Audi place up north, came with the replacement stalk and wiring looms for around £70.

Fitted in three stages. 1, remove steering wheel and swap indicator stalk 2, run loom to connector box above pedals (and splice into fuse box) 3, run 2nd loom from connector box to ECU.

Pitfalls:
Step 1 it is difficult to release the connector from the fuse box.
Step 2 is quite straight forward, just a PITA to reach up inside the car
Step 3 you need to remove the wiper motor.

All the connectors are numbered, although in the case of the ECU plug they are quite small.

The stalk has a rocker switch on the end, which you use to set, increase or decrease speed, there is also a resume.

One nice feature is how the + and - work. If you wish to speed up, hold + until you reach the desired speed then let go. the same for decrease. I have no idea if other cars work the same but it sure was a lot better than the cruise in my Jag


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Kit from these people

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-A3-1-8T-R ... 908wt_1139


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

Is there anywhere around London who will supply and fit cruise control to my Mk1?


----------



## alf1956 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am thinking of having CC fitted & was wondering if there was anybody near Sheffield that fitted them ?


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

alf1956 said:


> I am thinking of having CC fitted & was wondering if there was anybody near Sheffield that fitted them ?


ISTR Cookbot does that...


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

If anyone is interested I found 2 or 3 companies not too far from me and the first one to answer my request was

Hazzydayz Ltd
Unit 5 Sharose Court
Markyate, St Albans
Hertfordshire
AL3 8JH

http://hazzydayz.com/audi-tt-mk1-cruise-control-1999---2006-1782-p.asp

£165 + vat


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Hazzydayz are the last company I'd use !!!

I bet your price goes up once your there !!! 
Commonly charge you for extra bits they say you need once your there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alf1956 (Jul 29, 2010)

asahartz said:


> alf1956 said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of having CC fitted & was wondering if there was anybody near Sheffield that fitted them ?
> ...


Thanks, who are what are they please?


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Hazzydayz are the last company I'd use !!!
> 
> I bet your price goes up once your there !!!
> Commonly charge you for extra bits they say you need once your there
> ...


Do you have any evidence to back this up?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Cookbot does items for the TT, just search on here or google.
Wak(forum member and guru), I believe used to fit cc upgrades, he is I think still around London .You buy the bits for 65 (shouldnt cost you more) and I feel he wouldnt mind doin it for 100, (could be wrong).
Tom 90 was doing the fitting for like not much more than the parts cost and had the parts .Not sure where he is but hes in England , so 75/80 on petrol/return should get you a long way.
The actual fitting, n getting it working, ifyouve done it once or more often..an hour?

ie dont pay thru the nose,its comparatively easy on the TT.
I looked into it on my 2011 ren megane,its a nightmare with all the extra bits youd need, ecu reprog etc like 500


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

Davey said:


> If anyone is interested I found 2 or 3 companies not too far from me and the first one to answer my request was
> 
> Hazzydayz Ltd
> Unit 5 Sharose Court
> ...


Been to these guys today.
They were very nice people, did the job while I waited and even made me tea.
The guy who fitted it showed me something that was broken (some plastic pluggy thing) he replaced it with a new one.
The Cruise control works like a charm, I had great fun on the way home messing with it.

They even gave me a discount for cash  

I post this so anyone interested in having this mod done can see that I came away a very happy customer.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Davey said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Hazzydayz are the last company I'd use !!!
> ...


Not got to back anything up 
I'm telling you from personal experience

The odd things from there are fairly priced, most things are stupidly over priced

Also check out audi sport.net
Plenty of people on there in the past been robbed blind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm still doing them when I get chance, just let me know if anyone is after it doing near sheffield.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm pretty certain the VW Sharan CC is identical but cheaper so worth looking into.

With today's average speed cameras etc I think CC is essential.

Warren.


----------

